# Bug AirDrop entre iPhone 5s et iPad Air



## Twistt3r (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec mon iPhone 5s et mon iPad Air. (Acheté aujourd'hui)

J'ai voulu effectuer un transfert de photo via air drop vers mon iPhone et vice versa mais ni l'un ni l'autre ne se détectent... 
J'ai contrôler tout les points à savoir :
-Wifi (bien connecté vu que je peux naviguer sur le net) et Bluetooth activés sur les 2 
-AirDrop activé sur les 2 (mode tout le monde et contacts uniquement)
-Envoi et la je suis censé cliquer sur l'icône de mon iPad ou iPhone mais rien n'apparaît...

J'ai attendu 5 minutes et toujours rien...

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ??


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

T'as suivi ces étapes ?

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5887?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Twistt3r (15 Août 2014)

Oui tout suivi a la lettre...

Je me pose la question si c'est parce-que j'utilise un seul et même compte iCloud ???


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Pour le savoir tu devrais essayer avec quelqu'un d'autre.
Sinon pour avoir les mêmes photos entre les deux device tu peux activer le flux de photos.


----------



## Twistt3r (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, le problème semble résolu sans avoir besoin d'utiliser 2 comptes apple différents.

En fait c'est la dernière mise à jour qui semble avoir corriger le problème.

Voilà.


----------

